# My Party Invite... NOT!



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's an invite I made/drew for my party and then decided to go a different direction. Thought I'd share it anyway. The party's theme is Area 51 but I also have a :voorhees: display as well.

http://robotparts.deviantart.com/art/Halloween-Party-Invite-91326178


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty cool.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like it. Maybe you'll be able to use it in the future.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

You should use it. Its great! What a new look for a halloween invite.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

why don't you like it? 
It's pretty cool


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think it's genius! An olde tyme comic book looking invitation. That's a "Gold Key" for your party for sure.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I just stole your idea! Yoink! 

Looks great and I think you should use it. I know I'm inspired to do a similar one now too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

What's wrong with it? I think it's awesome!


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

I think I will use it on the back of the invite next to the map and party directions. The front of the invite will be a parody of an old comic book ad but have not finished it or would post it.

Thanx for the positive feedback
~ Robotparts


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Zombie-F said:


> I think I just stole your idea! Yoink!
> 
> Looks great and I think you should use it. I know I'm inspired to do a similar one now too.


Go for it!!! The word "party" is in the font poscryp from the old "Tales from the Crypt" comic book and can be found at: http://www.fontica.com/font/1316_tales_from_the_crypt

~ Robotparts


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Very creative!
So what time is the party? LOL


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Nancj said:


> Very creative!
> So what time is the party? LOL


8:30 p.m. 'til R.I.P.!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That invitation is right up my alley - great job! I would definitely go with it....


----------

